# What is it like??



## goonerbaz (Sep 20, 2012)

As someone who has toyed with moving to Spain, I fancy Majorca, a question to any expat Brit already living in Spain, is the current economic climate proving difficult? Notably property prices, unemployment etc, are you noticing an increase with the problems that normally come with such a climate, ie crime etc?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There, I've given you your own thread lol!!

In answer to your questions, well things are bad, unemployment is high, the highest in Europe, house prices are falling and predicted to do so for the foreseeable future and crime is very much out of need, not greed. The governement are putting in austerity measures which affect anyone moving to Spain and prices/VAT are rising

Have a look thru the various other posts on the forum and you'll see that there is a lot of negativity with regards to simply moving out and assuming/hoping you'll get work. However, if you have an income - either a pension or business income then things look better for you.

Spain is a lovely place to live

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the other archipelago, the Canary Islands, El Hierro.

Here life is extremely agreeable if like me you have an income, pension, and our climate is second to none.

However we have over 30% unemployment and the crisis is hitting the businesses, bars are almost empty, a lot of people have left to look for work in other countries.

My good friend, Francisco and his wife are however bucking the trend, earlier this year they took on a failed bar restaurant, because they are both experienced caterers, the business has really taken off, we visted yesterday lunchtime and nearly all the tables were occupied.

Best of luck with your venture, I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## carola78 (Sep 21, 2012)

the Canary Islands is great!!!!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I live in the other archipelago, the Canary Islands, El Hierro.
> 
> Here life is extremely agreeable if like me you have an income, pension, and our climate is second to none.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear a success story:clap2: Long may it continue for them.


----------



## jlbane (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to say that on the mainland, despite the financial woes, I have found the locals to be extremely friendly, happy and unphased by the problems. The only crime I have encountered has been mainly around Barcelona where it has always been an issue anyway.

The type of crime you'll encounter in Spain is more petty stuff - pick pockets, opportunist car crime, etc. Just be smart; leave nothing on display, keep your wallet/cards tucked in an inside pocket and keep your bag close.


----------



## dream on (Sep 26, 2010)

Crime! What crime? Does this mean I've got to start locking the doors? Of course we havn't got much worth nicking, and if they got past our nosy neighbours they'd still have to get past the dogs (could fall over them!), the mice and the occasional snake! Still everyones' bread is still hanging on their doors. gas bottles in the road, and no reports of anything going missing
, so I don't think I'll panic just yet!


----------



## goonerbaz (Sep 20, 2012)

I am in the position to move to Spain and continue a business based in London from overseas, being no stranger to many parts of Spain, I have a full grasp of he wonderful culture, climate etc, but the country is going through an extraordinary period of change and it does seem things will get worse before they get better, and unfortunately, be it by choice or forced, people to turn to crime, so really, my question is to anyone who has been in Spain for a while, are you noticing things getting worse?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goonerbaz said:


> I am in the position to move to Spain and continue a business based in London from overseas, being no stranger to many parts of Spain, I have a full grasp of he wonderful culture, climate etc, but the country is going through an extraordinary period of change and it does seem things will get worse before they get better, and unfortunately, be it by choice or forced, people to turn to crime, so really, my question is to anyone who has been in Spain for a while, are you noticing things getting worse?


in a word yes

I'm hearing of more break ins, pockets being picked, handbags being stolen etc., I know of one local woman who walked out of her living room & found a female intruder walking into her kitchen in broad daylight - apparently the gang is known to police, they just haven't caught them yet

more crimes of opportunity - & yes, maybe crimes of desperation


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

goonerbaz said:


> I am in the position to move to Spain and continue a business based in London from overseas, being no stranger to many parts of Spain, I have a full grasp of he wonderful culture, climate etc, but the country is going through an extraordinary period of change and it does seem things will get worse before they get better, and unfortunately, be it by choice or forced, people to turn to crime, so really, my question is to anyone who has been in Spain for a while, are you noticing things getting worse?


It depends what you mean by getting worse.
A lot depends on where you live. The area around here is considered to be affluent and indeed there are many splendid villas and expensive restaurants.
However,unemployment is staggeringly high and there is a fair amount of crime ranging from pickpocketing to bag snatching to housebreaking.
Almost every house in our street including ours has been burgled. 
In our case it was wrongly assumed that because we live in a big house,we have money. 
It is because we live in a big house that we have no money and the burglars left practically empty handed.
Others were not so lucky....
But whilst being annoying the experience taught us to be more aware of the need to take tnhe sort of sensible precautions you would anywhere and it hasn't detracted from our hugely enjoyable life here in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The crime rate here is virtually zero, however recently some idiot has discovered graffiti and is daubing all over the place. 

On the rare occasions that crime is committed, the perpetrators are inevitable from elsewhere, usually Tenerife.


----------



## goonerbaz (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone live in Mallorca? Be interested to know anyone's thoughts on life on the island


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

goonerbaz said:


> Does anyone live in Mallorca? Be interested to know anyone's thoughts on life on the island


I went last year, picked the wrong place S'illot. 

What was advertised as a tiny fishing village, turned out to be a resort. Got bitten by umpteen mosquitoes. We toured around the island, parts were very pretty. However it was not for us, I was pleased to return to the Canary Islands.


----------



## Real Nightmare in Spain (Sep 15, 2012)

goonerbaz said:


> As someone who has toyed with moving to Spain, I fancy Majorca, a question to any expat Brit already living in Spain, is the current economic climate proving difficult? Notably property prices, unemployment etc, are you noticing an increase with the problems that normally come with such a climate, ie crime etc?



My best advice is that unless you have an endless income, don't choose Spain. The Spanish believe we are all millionaires and are rich for ripping off. I would go to Cape Verde. The climate is better and the property taxes are much lower. At the moment, until Spain sorts its property issues out, stay away and spend your hard earned money in a country that appreciates the investment.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Real Nightmare in Spain said:


> My best advice is that unless you have an endless income, don't choose Spain. The Spanish believe we are all millionaires and are rich for ripping off. I would go to Cape Verde. The climate is better and the property taxes are much lower. At the moment, until Spain sorts its property issues out, stay away and spend your hard earned money in a country that appreciates the investment.


Can I ask have you been to Cape Verde islands, your recommendation is ridiculous. I have been to three of the islands and even though they are beautiful and unspoilt they are many years behind Spain, they are hardly developed and personally living their would be like living in a third world country compared to Spain. I would seriously recommend therapy if you are recommending living in Cape Verde over Spain.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's the thing about Spain. Property prices have fallen by about 40%, unemployment is huge, many businesses are inefficient and everyone is in a depression about the recession.

On the other hand, if you are prepared to work hard and have a decent idea, Spain is now a great place to set up a business. The competition is low, property and rents are down, and there is a vast pool of talent desperate for work.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Real Nightmare in Spain said:


> My best advice is that unless you have an endless income, don't choose Spain. The Spanish believe we are all millionaires and are rich for ripping off. I would go to Cape Verde. The climate is better and the property taxes are much lower. At the moment, until Spain sorts its property issues out, stay away and spend your hard earned money in a country that appreciates the investment.


You exaggerate. What you say is certainly not my experience.

If a slight difference in property taxes is that important to someone they obviously can't afford to move abroad in the first place, surely?

Low property taxes usually means poor or non existent services. I prefer to have decent clean streets and my rubbish collected!

I am very happy living in Spain and feel I am getting more than vfm when I spend my hard-earned money in our local shops, bars and restaurants.


----------



## Real Nightmare in Spain (Sep 15, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Can I ask have you been to Cape Verde islands, your recommendation is ridiculous. I have been to three of the islands and even though they are beautiful and unspoilt they are many years behind Spain, they are hardly developed and personally living their would be like living in a third world country compared to Spain. I would seriously recommend therapy if you are recommending living in Cape Verde over Spain.



After nearly 3 years owning in Spain and being subject to the Spanish system and way of life I am indeed suffering from depression and needing to go home for treatment! Like so many ex-pats that I have met. So thanks for your understanding. To be fair, I would actually recommend anywhere else rather than let people think that Spain is a place to live in peace. The way of life endorsess corruption and the people inland are not open, warm and friendly unless they want to part you from your wallet.
I researched, I speak some Spanish and I choose to live in the countryside for the peace and quiet, but now that I am here I am treated very badly by the people I tried to integrate with, so if I can balance the rose tinted view of Spain, then I will join many other people here to stop it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I just say that we're all entitled to our opinions and to share our experiences - however good or bad! Thats what discussion forums are all about. Its about balance and acceptance of everything thats written without prejudice. Afterall, we're all different, with different personalities, needs, circumstances and expectations 

Jo xxx


----------



## Real Nightmare in Spain (Sep 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> Can I just say that we're all entitled to our opinions and to share our experiences - however good or bad! Thats what discussion forums are all about. Its about balance and acceptance of everything thats written without prejudice. Afterall, we're all different, with different personalities, needs, circumstances and expectations
> 
> Jo xxx



Absolutely, couldn't put it better myself, but had to put my experiences in the public domain. 
Thanks for reading,
RNiS x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I like where I live, the people are very friendly, hardly any crime, there are few Brits here (three Besides us) so our friends are local people, who's company we enjoy very much.

Thank you for your advice regarding the Cape Verde Isles, but no thank you, we are quite at home and happy to stay here!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Real Nightmare in Spain said:


> After nearly 3 years owning in Spain and being subject to the Spanish system and way of life I am indeed suffering from depression and needing to go home for treatment! Like so many ex-pats that I have met. So thanks for your understanding. To be fair, I would actually recommend anywhere else rather than let people think that Spain is a place to live in peace. The way of life endorsess corruption and the people inland are not open, warm and friendly unless they want to part you from your wallet.
> I researched, I speak some Spanish and I choose to live in the countryside for the peace and quiet, but now that I am here I am treated very badly by the people I tried to integrate with, so if I can balance the rose tinted view of Spain, then I will join many other people here to stop it.


I hear what you're saying but I think you've been unlucky.
We came here from Prague and have met no immigrants of any nationality who are unhappy with their lives in Spain, quite the contrary in fact.

We live in a small Spanish village and have found nothing but warmth, kindliness and willingness to help and be friendly. We have never made a conscious effort to 'integrate' as we know we will always be 'guiris' and have continued living as we did in Prague and the UK. We speak Spanish and after four years have a fair idea of how things work here.

I certainly don't view Spain or indeed any country through rose-tinted specs and I've pointed out to many would-be British immigrants the very many pitfalls of moving to Spain, especially at this time. But corruption exists in very many countries, especially those emerging from periods of dictatorship. It is also connived at by many immigrants who are quite happy to evade taxes and work on the black. It's clear from the number of court cases taking place that Spain is making efforts to deal with what is a serious problem.

Sometimes people are the architects of their own misfortunes. Unlike you, they make no real effort to prepare for their move. They often lack sufficient resources.
Yes, some people have returned to the UK or wish to. But the silent majority are very happy with their lives in their adopted country.

Incidentally, we were ripped off when we first arrived here and were 'green' not by Spaniards but by Brits!


----------



## dream on (Sep 26, 2010)

Never heard of Blanca but we get on fine with the locals here despite our limited Spanish. Perhaps because for three months we had no car and had to walk everywhere or get the local bus where you are basically obliged to converse with the locals somehow. Perhaps because we blend in with the locals (no loud shirts and bemudas, giant cameras hanging around our necks or flashing expensive phones. My 30 quid pay as you go has never drawn any jealous glances!) Perhaps because we advertise that we are hard up with our ancient Astra and when the neighbours ask when we are going to get various 'obras' done I just tell the truth, "when I can afford to!", and they've seen me mixing cement with a shovel, something not many 60 something females do if they can afford to pay someone else. Word gets around! We use the local doctors, the local shops, the local church, and the OH supports the local bars religiously! We didn't come here to lord it over the locals, but to find a simpler way of life. There are only two people around who annoyed me, one fat lump who threw a kitten over a wall at a restaurant for a 'joke', and another who was cruel to a horse but everyone else has been fine and charge us the same as everyone else.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

goonerbaz said:


> As someone who has toyed with moving to Spain, I fancy Majorca, a question to any expat Brit already living in Spain, is the current economic climate proving difficult? Notably property prices, unemployment etc, are you noticing an increase with the problems that normally come with such a climate, ie crime etc?


Mallorca does not appear to have been effected by the property devaluation as significantly as the mainland possibly due, in the main, to the islands planning restrictions which mean less speculative development. Yes prices have been reduced but the more desirable places are holding up well. It is now the norm for properties to have integrated air con, central heating, pool etc so those properties which lack these (and other) facilities are proving more difficult to 'shift'. Unemployment on the Island is high but again not as high as the mainland but there are a lot of people employed in seasonal/tourist industry so expect a sharp increase soon as the season ends. Crime (or indeed petty crime) appears to have increased but it really is a matter of being vigilant - most of the crime I have heard about is as the result of pickpockets or 'break-ins' where windows/doors have been left open. You should also note there are distinct differences in all the aspects you question dependant upon the region/resort of/on the Island.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

dream on said:


> My 30 quid pay as you go has never drawn any jealous glances!) .


30 squid!! - good god woman, my Motorola PAYG cost me £10 six years ago


----------



## dream on (Sep 26, 2010)

virgil said:


> 30 squid!! - good god woman, my Motorola PAYG cost me £10 six years ago


Mine is for granny's ie bid buttons, large print, no camera or internet, Tesco 2 years ago!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

dream on said:


> Mine is for granny's ie bid buttons, large print, no camera or internet, Tesco 2 years ago!


My Motorola came from ASDA in Falmouth, Cornwall, it 'does the job' OK, but sometimes I think a dog n' bone with a camera could well come in handy in certain circumstances such as car accidents/crime etc. plus the fact you've always got it with thee.


----------

